# Using 255/85 R16 can I use different on front.



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hope I can get some info here.  I have a 1 ton that I have always used 255/85 R16 tires, mud tires . It has become harder and harder (and more expensive) to find this size. Question is, what other size is safe to use on the front. I bought the back ones about 2 years ago and they have about 2,000 miles on them. The front are DEAD. 

What size can I use on the front that is safe and won't stress the front end. I pull a trailer about 20 times a year,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

265-75-16 --> 90% of our 1-ton trucks
285-75/65?-16---> if i want a little bigger tire or MT's

I can't remember off hand if they are 285 65's or 75's


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

So what other size can I use on the front, even if I have the 255/85 16 on the back. I just remember being told years ago not to put different sizes because it would screw up the differential.So would a 235/85 16 be ok.. How small can I go as long as it's a 16 inch. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

You can't mix sizes front to rear on a 4x4 vehicle, it will cause the transfer case to bind.


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

So what size would do..Since the rear does the pulling the bigger ones are on the back so if I go narrower on the front thats fine right..I just can't see spending 200.00 on a tire and having to order it to boot. I see alot of 235, like how narrow can I go. Give a size please. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

You'll have to check with a tire store as far as which hight and width will work with the tires you have sorry i can't help you with an actual size. (hey this was my 600th post)


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats.. 600 posts.shuu. Thanks for your help..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

DJ Contracting;491428 said:


> You can't mix sizes front to rear on a 4x4 vehicle, it will cause the transfer case to bind.


Ditto..

I had the impression with my previous post you wanted to replace all 4 tires.


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

It's not a four wheel drive. I have always had those tires on it.Not the factory for sure..LOL.. Due to the fact I pulled a trailer I bought the mud all terrain I think they are called..I always had the 255 85 R 16 on it. But the back wore out faster and they were replaced 2 years ago. They are like new. Now the front are beat.So I have to replace them. I guess i need to know if I can go to a 75 instead of an 85 and go to a 235.. It would help alot as those sizes are a heck of alot easier to get then the ones I have on there now.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

pjohnston911;491475 said:


> It's not a four wheel drive. I have always had those tires on it.Not the factory for sure..LOL.. Due to the fact I pulled a trailer I bought the mud all terrain I think they are called..I always had the 255 85 R 16 on it. But the back wore out faster and they were replaced 2 years ago. They are like new. Now the front are beat.So I have to replace them. I guess i need to know if I can go to a 75 instead of an 85 and go to a 235.. It would help alot as those sizes are a heck of alot easier to get then the ones I have on there now.


I guess to make things easier, do a search on the tire manufacturer's website. Most of them allow you to throw in your trucks info and it will shoot back tires available for that make/model.

As far as going from a 85 to a 75, that isn't a big deal. And I think you would be ok with 235's. For some reason I think someone told me once you can go 2 sizes in either direction from the OEM size. I've never heard of sizes being mixed though.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

If it is not 4 wheel drive it dose not matter that they are different front to back.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Try this site.http://www.rims-n-tires.com/rt_specs.jsp


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Look at the specs for various tires. Its not a 4WD, so they don't have to match exactly. I would try to get a tire that is close to the height of the rear tires so the truck sits fairly level. The width isn't going to make much difference. I run LT235 85 R16 on both my 3/4 ton and 1 ton dump,. They are roughly 32" in height. I replaced the 255 85 R16 on my dump with the LT235. Mine is 4WD so I replaced all six at the same time.


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys, I thought buying tires for my corvette was a nightmare ( and expensive ) but these tires are a real pain and expensive. I must say in their defense they have lasted a long time.I think I have bought 2 sets the whole time I have owned it . I bought it when it was almost 2 years old and have owned it ever since. Hate to say how many years but i will, since almost 90..LOL.It's an 88 F350 crewcab,, It's my baby. So i guess two sets have lasted a LONG LONG TIME..I just got it a paint job a solid black ( it was a two tone which I liked) and next step the tires and the trim put back on. Having trouble with what stuff to put it back on with..From what I gather you better make real sure where your putting it as once it's there it's there..LOL..


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

JD DAVE I checked that site out and I can get 225/75R16 ( 744x225, 29.3x8.9 ) 16x6.0 to 16x8.5 fir like 90.00 WOW I guess I'll find out about shipping or see who carries that size. They will be ok right.


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank You GL&M  Everyone have a super weekend and if you come up with any ideas let me know.. I have found this forum great. I notice someone else was having a problem with their exhaust manifold , i believe a leak. Mine has one now..LOL.. When I rains it pours..LOL..The truck has been great to me so I can't get mad at it... It has bee super.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pjohnston911;491532 said:


> JD DAVE I checked that site out and I can get 225/75R16 ( 744x225, 29.3x8.9 ) 16x6.0 to 16x8.5 fir like 90.00 WOW I guess I'll find out about shipping or see who carries that size. They will be ok right.


I only use that site for comparing tire and rim sizes, so I know nothing else about them. That tire will work fine.


----------



## pjohnston911 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I got the tires. I ended up putting 235/85 16 on it.. Boy you forget how nice a new set of tires make your truck feel. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

